# Kincaldrum House, Scotland - January 2018



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

Kincaldrum House is very close to where I grew up, and I have visited a quite a few times over the last 10+ years so I have watched it slowly crumble away. My favourite visit was in winter when it was covered in snow. I have been holding off visiting with my camera for a while knowing I would be home in January, so I was hoping to photograph it looking all snowy and beautiful. But I missed the snow here by a few days haha!

This is how she used to look:




An old article with some history:




Now she is reduced to this:





























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## paul.richards.up (Feb 18, 2018)

Lovely pics of a beautiful old house


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice one Brewtal. Second your comments about the snow, first saw this place many years ago just after a period of heavy snow - magnificent! Like the fact that you have included images of the old DC generator control panel for the house and stable lighting. There was much more of the plant still in situ back then; interestingly one could see similar installations in other large mansion ruins from that era, all over the UK.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 18, 2018)

Such a nice house at one time and reduced to this dereliction. Interesting DC generator control panel and the maids bells.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 18, 2018)

Lovely job.The bits of wire and coiled metal in picture 14 are the remains of the servants bells

servants bells in private english manor house Stock Photo, Royalty Free Image: 19993091 - Alamy


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

Cheers for the link. I have a family friend who bought a dilapidated manor nearby years and years ago and did the place up, his wife wanted to keep the rusty old Aga and the bells as they were because they were the only bits that could be left without throwing money at!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 22, 2018)

Wow when you see your comparison pics its crazy! It does look good with all the trees growing out of the rooms though lol Well spotted the remnants of the bell system! and looks like you also found frankensteins transformer

Was it really in Scotland though??? No snow in January???...fink you went the wrong way up the M6


----------

